# Hilton Head Island 2-bedroom August 8-15



## thegortons (Jul 31, 2015)

Last minute Hilton Head Island vacation rental available:

Port O'Call
2-bedroom (sleeps 8)
August 8-15, 2015
$700

Send PM or e-mail if interested...
Lloyd


----------



## thegortons (Aug 3, 2015)

Still available.  Make an offer if interested...


----------



## thegortons (Aug 5, 2015)

Check-in is this saturday.  Let me know if interested...


----------



## rachaela (Aug 6, 2015)

*Sent pm*

Hi -This is still open for the the weekend? I sent a PM


----------



## thegortons (Aug 6, 2015)

Rachael - I have left both a PM and an e-mail for you.  Yes the rental is still available.  Please contact me.


----------

